# Well, I found my Cure!



## ga-peach (Jun 10, 2005)

I just had to come back to let you know that I took the recommendations here and tried *Digestive Advantageâ„¢ for Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and I have gotten my life back!It took about 2 weeks for the full results and I did have some discomfort the first 3-4 days but I can't get over the results. I was taking other acidophilus products but none had any effect on the chronic D I experienced daily for 9 months. I no longer have panic attacks driving to work in the mornings, I went on a weekend vacation with friends, and I haven't taken Immodium in almost 3 months.I realize everyone's different but I highly recommend you try this if you haven't found something that works for your D. It's about $10.00 a box at CVS or Walgreens...very cheap compared to the other supplements and things I was buying to try to help myself.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, Ga, Happy to hear you found something that is working for you. Can I ask, how long have you been taking it now? I see the took 2 weeks to see the full results, has it been 2 weeks or longer? ThanksBrett


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah for you. I bought it about 4 months ago but have yet to try it. I am afraid it will make me go more at 1st. so I need to take it when I am not so busy. I will have to wait til after the holidays maybe. ,


----------



## MARK6331 (May 10, 2000)

Ga, Great for you!!! I might give it a try right now im trying Align (probiotic)that everybody is talking about.P.S. the makers of Digestive Advantage give free 8 day sampleshttp://www.ganedenbiotech.com/


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Congratulations! I take the med every day, just to be on the safe side.However, it's efficacy seemed to diminish for me over time. This may be due to the nature of each person's IBS. If yours is triggered by immediate stress, that stress may override any beneficial stabilization that DA for IBS might provide. If, however, you have a relatively calm life and stress does NOT seem to be a significant factor, then DA may work most of the time for you. I take it because I don't think it can hurt, and it does contain digestive enzymes. However, I found I had to supplement it with other meds for a more permanent solution.Yet I am sure there are many folks out there for which DA has been the answer!


----------



## ga-peach (Jun 10, 2005)

I've been on it for a little over 3 months now. The first few days it didn't cause more D...just some bloating and gas but very tolerable since I expected it from what others had said.Yes, I have lots of stress in my life! I try to manage it well but when you have chronic D every morning that just added to it.I just can't believe how well it's worked for me, just one little pill I chew up every day. Give it a try, what have you got to lose but Diarrhea? ~ LOL!Blessing to All!


----------



## 16567 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yesterday I felt quite normal, after months of increasing prolems with D urgency--even to the point of once or twice during the night barely making it to the bathroom. I don't know which to give the most credit to: a diet concentrated on soluble fiber, the calcium pill with each meal (thanks, Linda!), or the Digestive Advantage IBS chewable tablet. Hopefully yesterday and last night weren't just a fluke and it will continue to work....


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Congratulations!! I'm sad to report that it didn't work for me. It made my D worse....I gave it a month but just couldn't do it anymore. I'm glad that it works for you, though. I am still unstable and have panic attacks on a daily basis, just about. I can't leave my house without feeling scared that I'm going to have an attack. One day....Michelle


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## 15894 (Nov 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by anlikerm:Congratulations!! I'm sad to report that it didn't work for me. It made my D worse....I gave it a month but just couldn't do it anymore. I'm glad that it works for you, though. I am still unstable and have panic attacks on a daily basis, just about. I can't leave my house without feeling scared that I'm going to have an attack. One day....Michelle


That's gotta be a pain, hope you find something for that!!!


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm currently evaluating DA-IBS. I've been taking it for about a week and a half so far, and I won't make any judgement until I've taken it for a month. I did read on the Digestive Advantage website that the product works by eliminating undigested carbs, which can cause IBS. But I think there are 2 types of IBS -- attacks caused by diet and attacks caused by stress. So it looks like this product targets attacks caused by diet, and I'm not sure if it will help IBS caused by stress. I'll know soon, I'm about to get laid off and need to find another job!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Its great that D.A has helped so many people. I tried to get sent Australia once before I got on mangosteen, but had no luck.Michelle, its very unfair that D.A didnt work for you, but as they say everyone is different. Because you are having panic attacks & prolonged D it is possible that your thyroid is unstable due to "leaky bowel syndrome". This occurs when the gut is inflammed & has small cracks in it which allows toxins, bacteria, fermented gases,& minute bits of faeces into your blood stream instead of the nutrients it is supposed to absorb. Symptoms apart from pain & spasms, are CFS, weakness, flu like symptoms, headaches, sore eyes, anxiety, depression, hot flushes,panic attacks, muscle aches,indigestion, nausea,& skin rashes. No amount of sleep leaves you refreshed & you have a dirty unwashed feeling about your countenance. Its hard to socialise too. Only those people who have experienced leaky gut know how bloody debilitating it can be.. The answer is something that will allow your gut to heal itself, & at the same time rebalance the bowel flora (more good guys, less bad guys)I suggest you start by taking Slippery Elm powder to soothe all your mucus membranes from A to Z for up to 36 hours. it is very nutritious too.Next locate some mangosteen juice ( I can help with that). It kills anaerobic bacteria, & fungal infections like Candida so should diminish the D & allow healing to take place. I would contact Heather Van Vorous & order some of her organic probiotic acacia powder (Tummy fibers). It makes the gut attractive to good bacteria & so retains them there to do their work. Best wishes Dave


----------



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

I have been taking Align and the first week was bad but it gradually improved and I was ok. The sixth week started not so good and by W it got bad. I couldn't talk with my Doctor because Friday was a holiday and started taking antibiotics and suspended Align. Managed to get a sample but only could take it to the lab 9 hours later so I don't know if it will show any bacterias. I remember reading a similar experience but I can't find it anymore here. Help Mariana


----------

